# origional radio broadcasts from WW2



## syscom3 (Oct 9, 2006)

I found this gem of a website.

The following link has lots of WW1 and WW2 era songs. 

*But what makes it special is it also has origional radio broadcasts of interviews of WW2 pilots and others.*

Check it out. Lots of neat stuff!

Music and Other Audio Files


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 13, 2006)

Wow, great site! Lots of great stuff- war posters, combat photos, etc. Great find!


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 13, 2006)

this is a similar website 
The Authentic History Center:


----------

